# mileage per week



## muzzy (Aug 25, 2015)

hey guys new to ube,,r glanced through the forums and you know how that goes,, can you guys list ur miles for the week and if your full time or part time,, don't know why but when i joined uber i didn't really think about how many miles i would be racking .. thanks


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I average about 800 miles a week.

Yes, it hurts my heart.

Welcome to Uber and UPNet!


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

At least 1500 miles a week


----------



## muzzy (Aug 25, 2015)

R44KDEN said:


> At least 1500 miles a week


you guys put that many miles in a week????? does the pay compensate for that ,,?? thats whats holding me back right now, i have a 2014 that i really take care of , but then i started thinking do i really want to pile on the miles and have the inside of my care ruined.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

muzzy said:


> you guys put that many miles in a week????? does the pay compensate for that ,,?? thats whats holding me back right now, i have a 2014 that i really take care of , but then i started thinking do i really want to pile on the miles and have the inside of my care ruined.


Its a question of what you regard as an acceptable return. On UberBlack, I think it is worth it. And the inside of my car isnt ruined (after 4 months of hard work). It gets cleaned 5 times a week and I dont drive nights, no very little risk of someone puking.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

muzzy said:


> you guys put that many miles in a week????? does the pay compensate for that ,,?? thats whats holding me back right now, i have a 2014 that i really take care of , but then i started thinking do i really want to pile on the miles and have the inside of my care ruined.


You are going to need to let go just a little of your attachment to your car as it is now, if you intend on driving livery as a steady source of income. Your car is going to see some wear. Whether or not the wages compensate depends on a bunch of factors: The nicer the car, the more you have to lose. The more you drive, the more expenses. Most people don't drive very long and as a result, probably get away with tracking their expenses during the time spent driving Uber. As a rule, from my experience, if you do this kind of work, your car is going to cross some sort of a threshold. Once that point is reached, thins can start to add up. If you have a new car, drive Uber rather casually you might do OK, you also aren't likely to be driving long. 800- 1500 miles/week is hardly casual.

You can always try doing it, keep it casual as possible and go from there. Ease yourself in. Would you be securing insurance designed to cover damage to your vehicle during any of the possible gaps livery work tends to create when personal insurance policies are used by drivers?

You might want to take some time looking at your insurance from the perspective that in an at fault, Uber's James River may or may not cover you. Also, if some sort of damage is caused to your car by a pax: Uber will sometimes go to bat for you, sometime they drop the ball.

If you drive Uber, be prepared, develop a plan for the possibility of having to deal with collecting cleanup/repair fees from pax yourself. Once the pax leave the scene of your car, they are gone and Uber will not help you contact them if you happen to feel Uber is letting them off the hook in terms of compensation.

If something happens to your car, you just can not guarantee any particular response from them in terms of helping you. Be aware of that and plan for it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

1k average per week.

You can always get a job at Macys selling mens underwear.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

muzzy said:


> you guys put that many miles in a week????? does the pay compensate for that ,,?? thats whats holding me back right now, i have a 2014 that i really take care of , but then i started thinking do i really want to pile on the miles and have the inside of my care ruined.


Its just a car, not Queens Jewels.

But but but.... but what?

You; blah blah
Me: so what?
You; Blah blah
Me: 
You: blah blah
Me; yawn
You: blah blah
Me; buy me dinner first.
You: blah blah
Me: stop talking or youll crack my mud facial mask.


----------



## muzzy (Aug 25, 2015)

its just a car, safe to say your not a car guy???? not planning on full time just part time, seems like weekends are best for my area from what i can see so far, which means the bar scene and i would imagine late night workers, so I'm guessing my runs would be short, the 5.00 customer.. who knows, when i looked into this before joining, it seemed like a good thing to get into, but as i go through the forums and u-tube there seems to be allot of un happy drivers


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I grew out of being a car guy. There are more interesting things in life besides molesting the dash board with my balls. And there are millions of them on the road.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

750 miles per week average doing UberX 30-35 hours.

No, it's not worth it.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

muzzy said:


> its just a car, safe to say your not a car guy???? not planning on full time just part time, seems like weekends are best for my area from what i can see so far, which means the bar scene and i would imagine late night workers, so I'm guessing my runs would be short, the 5.00 customer.. who knows, when i looked into this before joining, it seemed like a good thing to get into, but as i go through the forums and u-tube there seems to be allot of un happy drivers


What do you intend to do about the insurance cloud? Will you disclose or seek rideshare insurance? Rideshare insurance would suggest you wouldn't be in danger of being cancelled under most situations, but it could leave you with gaps in collision coverage.

The damage that occurs from people getting in and out of your car is real, but it is going to happen and you need to be okay with it tom a certain degree.

How are you going to handle insurance concerns? If you are willing to ignore the need to disclose to your personal carrier, risk getting by with personal insurance, and simply focus on your seat cushions and carpeting....... You may have a future as an Uber driver, for the simple reason that your concerns aren't congruent with reality.

What are your thoughts on insurance?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Up to 1200 miles per week full time, usually under a thousand, but I've definitely gone over a few times. Over 40k miles per year, but probably less than 50k miles.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

muzzy said:


> its just a car, safe to say your not a car guy???? not planning on full time just part time, seems like weekends are best for my area from what i can see so far, which means the bar scene and i would imagine late night workers, so I'm guessing my runs would be short, the 5.00 customer.. who knows, when i looked into this before joining, it seemed like a good thing to get into, but as i go through the forums and u-tube there seems to be allot of un happy drivers


What kind of car? I'm a car guy but the car I use for Uber is just that, a car that holds no significant value to me. If it is a mass produced car it can easily be replaced when you are finished, if it is a limited production vehicle then I wouldn't suggest using it and most likely you wouldn't be able to anyway.


----------



## muzzy (Aug 25, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> I grew out of being a car guy. There are more interesting things in life besides molesting the dash board with my balls. And there are millions of them on the road.


i didn;t know you can grow out of being a car guy, and do you mean balls or cars on the road????


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

In DFW, EVERYTHING is far away...
So anywhere from 1000-1700 miles per week, depending on how many hours I drive (35-60+)


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Huberis said:


> How are you going to handle insurance concerns? If you are willing to ignore the need to disclose to your personal carrier, risk getting by with personal insurance, and simply focus on your seat cushions and carpeting....... You may have a future as an Uber driver, for the simple reason that your concerns aren't congruent with reality.
> What are your thoughts on insurance?


I have USAA and just recently added Rideshare gap insurance. About $50 extra per 6 months.
Not perfect, but at least my Insurance KNOWS I am doing this and I have some additional protection.
Would advise anyone else to do the same. You will sleep a little easier.

Though if you are driving UberX and living paycheck to paycheck, you are likely one accident away from financial disaster even if you do have decent insurance coverage.
Create a buffer ASAP.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

muzzy said:


> i didn;t know you can grow out of being a car guy, and do you mean balls or cars on the road????


Cars on the road.


----------



## muzzy (Aug 25, 2015)

shit thats like 4 yrs of reg mileage in 1 yr damn !!!!! i had know idea,,


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm still curious what car, watch it be a Hyundai or Honda or some other cheap throw away car.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

muzzy said:


> shit thats like 4 yrs of reg mileage in 1 yr damn !!!!! i had know idea,,


Yep, at 1500+ miles per week,. that is almost 80,000 miles per year.
Am debating whether to stick with 40K tires or spend a little more for 60 or 80K tires.
The problem are the roads. Crappy roads in Dallas... replaced 3 tires in my first 20K miles due to damage (bubbles forming on the side of the tires, tire slashed from debris along the curb, and just a ton of potholes, etc).
So I'm thinking, buy the cheaper tires, since the chances are good they will need to be replaced anyways due to damage. Go the Discount Tire way and just keep costs down.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Yep, at 1500+ miles per week,. that is almost 80,000 miles per year.
> Am debating whether to stick with 40K tires or spend a little more for 60 or 80K tires.
> The problem are the roads. Crappy roads in Dallas... replaced 3 tires in my first 20K miles due to damage (bubbles forming on the side of the tires, tire slashed from debris along the curb, and just a ton of potholes, etc).
> So I'm thinking, buy the cheaper tires, since the chances are good they will need to be replaced anyways due to damage. Go the Discount Tire way and just keep costs down.


I went with a middle of the road tire rated for 60k mile and tire kingdom had them buy 2 get 2 and they are made in the USA and a known tire brand. They are Cooper tires, all reviews say they are good, I have only had them on for less than 500 miles but they are much quieter than the Continental's that the car came with. Last night in a downpour they handled very well.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Yep, at 1500+ miles per week,. that is almost 80,000 miles per year.
> Am debating whether to stick with 40K tires or spend a little more for 60 or 80K tires.
> The problem are the roads. Crappy roads in Dallas... replaced 3 tires in my first 20K miles due to damage (bubbles forming on the side of the tires, tire slashed from debris along the curb, and just a ton of potholes, etc).
> So I'm thinking, buy the cheaper tires, since the chances are good they will need to be replaced anyways due to damage. Go the Discount Tire way and just keep costs down.


Get Kumhos from TireRack.

The all season are good, the sidewall is a little soft so you will get a softer ride, but dont drive like a mad man around corners. Take your time and they will last a while.

Rotate tires every 10k miles.


----------



## muzzy (Aug 25, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Cars on the road.


i knew you meant cars on the road


limepro said:


> I'm still curious what car, watch it be a Hyundai or Honda or some other cheap throw away car.


----------



## muzzy (Aug 25, 2015)

is that ok


limepro said:


> I'm still curious what car, watch it be a Hyundai or Honda or some other cheap throw away car.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

muzzy said:


> View attachment 13470
> is that ok


So this is the vehicle you are worried about? I'm not talking crap about you or the car but it is easily replaceable, if you wreck it tomorrow an exact copy can be had the same day.

This is a car I got rid of last year.

I replaced it with this


And this one will never be replaced


This one I bought and then sold it pretty quick.


If you are into hondas I had this awesome 91 accord wagon, manual trans, I had people asking me for that all the time and finally let it go last year.


----------



## muzzy (Aug 25, 2015)

ugly car the honda,,, what kinda of car did you think i had a Bentley???? this is uber


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

muzzy said:


> ugly car the honda,,, what kinda of car did you think i had a Bentley???? this is uber


The Honda was ugly but very rare and I had people offer me money for it nearly everyday. I appreciate that you care about your car. Any car you use for Uber shouldn't hold any sentimental value otherwise you will just be pissed off everyday due to others lack of respect. I'm a huge car person, I have been building them with my father since I was a little kid and we rebuilt a 65 mustang, next one we built had a 351w in it, the list goes on as growing up we always had a project car and I continued after I moved away. Vehicles that hold sentimental value to me are ones that I had to search for months for the perfect one because there aren't many left, I can't go to the dealership and just order a new one, to me those are just throw away cars that yes, I take care of them, keep them running good and looking good but hold no value.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

muzzy said:


> hey guys new to ube,,r glanced through the forums and you know how that goes,, can you guys list ur miles for the week and if your full time or part time,, don't know why but when i joined uber i didn't really think about how many miles i would be racking .. thanks


I only work part-time, and a very random schedule, so weekly miles aren't really a thing for me. Typically I work 4-5 hours at a time and my mileage is usually between 115-140 miles. Some weeks nothing at all, some weeks 3-4 nights.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

limepro said:


> The Honda was ugly but very rare and I had people offer me money for it nearly everyday. I appreciate that you care about your car. Any car you use for Uber shouldn't hold any sentimental value otherwise you will just be pissed off everyday due to others lack of respect. I'm a huge car person, I have been building them with my father since I was a little kid and we rebuilt a 65 mustang, next one we built had a 351w in it, the list goes on as growing up we always had a project car and I continued after I moved away. Vehicles that hold sentimental value to me are ones that I had to search for months for the perfect one because there aren't many left, I can't go to the dealership and just order a new one, to me those are just throw away cars that yes, I take care of them, keep them running good and looking good but hold no value.


I'm surprised you didn't hold onto that RX-7...gotta be pretty hard to find one these days that hasn't been molested by cheesy modifications.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> I'm surprised you didn't hold onto that RX-7...gotta be pretty hard to find one these days that hasn't been molested by cheesy modifications.


I'll get another one probably in the future they are such fun cars. If could get my friends I might jump on it but he has had it since new and I don't see him ever letting it go.


----------



## muzzy (Aug 25, 2015)

would like to see any pictures of what you have done, before after


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

muzzy said:


> would like to see any pictures of what you have done, before after


Like body work?




Or engine work?
Was in the middle of pulling it.


I'm missing the pics and video of the rebuild, I think that's on my Facebook.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Miles of vacuum lines. Remove half them and car runs better.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> I only work part-time, and a very random schedule, so weekly miles aren't really a thing for me. Typically I work 4-5 hours at a time and my mileage is usually between 115-140 miles. Some weeks nothing at all, some weeks 3-4 nights.


Exactly.. Your full time job supplements your driving hobby


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Miles of vacuum lines. Remove half them and car runs better.


Yeah but if you want it close to stock and stay sequential you deal with them. I could have gone simplified sequential but still a bunch of lines, instead got some good silicone line and redid them all.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

limepro said:


> Yeah but if you want it close to stock and stay sequential you deal with them. I could have gone simplified sequential but still a bunch of lines, instead got some good silicone line and redid them all.


Dont be a wuss. Add 3rd wankel and a t78.

Or drop LT1 in to engine bay.

Better yet, a 2jz engine swap.


----------



## 944turb0 (Aug 22, 2015)

Every RX-7 deserves an LS1.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Dont be a wuss. Add 3rd wankel and a t78.
> 
> Or drop LT1 in to engine bay.
> 
> Better yet, a 2jz engine swap.


Lt1? What is this 1990? 2jz swaps are a pita that owners usually don't make it to the end with and require a god awful hood to fit. A good 3 rotor would be wonderful and I had the chance but stock cars go up in value in the long run and are easier to sell. If I wanted a lsx I would buy a corvette, very similar platform and feel.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

limepro said:


> Lt1? What is this 1990? 2jz swaps are a pita that owners usually don't make it to the end with and require a god awful hood to fit. A good 3 rotor would be wonderful and I had the chance but stock cars go up in value in the long run and are easier to sell. If I wanted a lsx I would buy a corvette, very similar platform and feel.


LT1 is being used in 2014 vette.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> LT1 is being used in 2014 vette.


I figured you were talking about the 350 from the old camaro.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

muzzy said:


> View attachment 13468


Walmart version of the Italian Job...


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

In my cab, a 12-hour shift means driving only 70-120 miles, rarely more. Of course, only driving so few miles means low earnings vs. the potential. But I have lots of downtime, unfortunately, even pre-Uber. Most cities are not busy for twelve hours, that's why.

I'm often not tired after a shift, though sometimes I'm tired after three hours; that's when I go to the airport and relax, up to an hour or 90 minutes waiting for a fare. Sometimes 30 minutes or less.

Uber is too much driving, thus risk of accidents.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

limepro said:


> I figured you were talking about the 350 from the old camaro.


Its not a cavemen that it used to be back in the day. The new engine is a whole new animal.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

160 miles a day to earn $90 a day. I bought the new car last year to deliver pizzas. 15 months later I'm driving with uber.

I'm in Chicago winters coming and I'm thinking part time so I have like six weeks to save enough money before the holidays.

I'm hoping to cut it down to three hours a day and reach the objectives in 5 to 8 trips per day


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Its not a cavemen that it used to be back in the day. The new engine is a whole new animal.


I know that but the SBC 350 is the most common swap engine, I have seen it in anything from a mustang to an old Honda. It is also relatively cheap compared to a new 10k 6.2l.


----------

